# Golf ball finder glasses



## louise_a (Dec 29, 2012)

I have been given a pair for Christmas, they are supposed to help you find your ball in the rough. has anyone tried them? do they work?


----------



## Wolfman (Dec 29, 2012)

I played with a guy who had a pair, yellow lenses i remember 

Can help a  bit i guess


----------



## Siren (Dec 29, 2012)

I was paired with a guy on Thursday who had them, they made no difference whatsoever when I used them.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 29, 2012)

Sounds similar to the X-ray glasses sold in comics:smirk:


----------



## chris661 (Dec 29, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			Sounds similar to the X-ray glasses sold in comics:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Or the powerband bracelets etc. A fool and their money............


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2012)

There was a company a couple of years ago who put micro chips in a dozen balls and you could find them with the aid of a GPS device
Unfortunately the cost was in excess of Â£300 , never took off for some reason


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 29, 2012)

Blue lenses help with white balls on green grass in strong sunlight it its a small improvement and you have to be looking in the right place.


----------



## stevelev (Dec 29, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			There was a company a couple of years ago who put micro chips in a dozen balls and you could find them with the aid of a GPS device
Unfortunately the cost was in excess of Â£300 , never took off for some reason
		
Click to expand...

Not much use to a lot of us anyways, when the GPS shows they are 25' into a lake.

hahaha


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 29, 2012)

Things like this are he reason I have told my family not to buy me anything for golf I haven't asked for.


----------



## Doh (Dec 29, 2012)

More golfing Tat I'm afraid Louise.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 29, 2012)

well my mate was making an effort. Its the thought that counts.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 29, 2012)

I got some as well.

I might just wear them anyway to look cool


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 29, 2012)

Do they do any with a 40x zoom? I might have a use for those...


----------



## JPH (Dec 30, 2012)

louise_a said:



			well my mate was making an effort. Its the thought that counts.
		
Click to expand...

I have a pair also , make everything look blue got them last  christmas


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 30, 2012)

Is there anyone else old enough to remember the 'SeebackReScope"  ?


----------



## 6inchcup (Dec 30, 2012)

these were out over a decade ago and if my old fraile memory is correct the were endorsed by NICK FALDO,but like most aids for golfers who must be the most gullible sports people going were just a load of tat,just like making the loft stronger on a 7i so it is in affect a 6i and claiming it goes further,and the fools buy them.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 30, 2012)

I also got a pair.... Despite never going in the rough! 

I guess I'll try them out at some point but not expecting much. However, I am assured that they "suit" me.


----------



## TheJezster (Dec 30, 2012)

Funnily enough I played with someone this morning who got a pair for Christmas.  Dont worry about the naysayers Louise, they worked a treat. Never trust someones opinion who hasnt event seen a pair, let alone used them ;-)

They really block out everything and make anything white much whiter, so if you are looking in the right area, it should be a lot easier to find your ball.  Worked for him several times today, so all good.  A good present.

Give em a go


----------



## louise_a (Dec 30, 2012)

I played today on one hole hit hit a ball over a slope I had an idea whgere it had landed on a grassy bank, so popped the glasses on and saw the ball on the bank, confidently walked towards it only to find it was a leaf!


----------



## john0 (Dec 30, 2012)

I dont know what shocks me most, 1) the fact that someone actually invented these, or 2) that people actually buy them


----------



## jonny0987 (Feb 10, 2017)

Here's good article on golf ball finder glasses https://golfballfinder.com/blog/golf-ball-finder-glasses-do-they-work/


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 10, 2017)

jonny0987 said:



			Here's good article on golf ball finder glasses https://golfballfinder.com/blog/golf-ball-finder-glasses-do-they-work/

Click to expand...

Thanks, we have been waiting for this since 2012.... Top 1st post. Shame the link does not work


----------



## londonlewis (Feb 10, 2017)

They are useless. I bought a pair 1 year in to playing golf. Used them a couple of times, then retired them.


----------



## jonny0987 (Feb 10, 2017)

haha try this link https://golfballfinder.com/blog/golf-ball-finder-glasses-do-they-work/


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 10, 2017)

jonny0987 said:



			haha try this link https://golfballfinder.com/blog/golf-ball-finder-glasses-do-they-work/

Click to expand...

Ummm, no... I guess you try and sell this junk do you?


----------



## Coffey (Feb 10, 2017)

This line on the home page makes me laugh..

"The average golfer loses around three hundred golf balls per year"

What average golfer loses 300 golf balls a year?!?!


----------



## turkish (Feb 10, 2017)

Coffey said:



			This line on the home page makes me laugh..

"The average golfer loses around three hundred golf balls per year"

What average golfer loses 300 golf balls a year?!?!

Click to expand...

 hahaha


----------



## jonny0987 (Feb 10, 2017)

How many balls would you lose per year do you think?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2017)

I find it dead easy to find balls in deep rough and bushes at dusk.  I'm guessing then that glasses that emulate the light at dusk would work for me.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 10, 2017)

jonny0987 said:



			How many balls would you lose per year do you think?
		
Click to expand...

Why did you just make it up and want to amend it?


----------



## DCB (Feb 10, 2017)

Do I smell Luncheon Meat ?

or is it Spam ?


----------



## jonny0987 (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm just interested to know..


----------



## Coffey (Feb 10, 2017)

jonny0987 said:



			I'm just interested to know..
		
Click to expand...

To be honest it is hard for me to say. I play pickups myself so never buy balls.

But I'd say it is around 50 give or take but that is not backed up by any figures.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 10, 2017)

Lose maybe 40/50 a year - mostly sacrifices to the water gods.  Find (without glasses) 3/4/500.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 10, 2017)

Leftie said:



			Lose maybe 40/50 a year - mostly sacrifices to the water gods.  Find (without glasses) 3/4/500.
		
Click to expand...


You can find balls without ball finding glasses? ... don't think so!


----------



## Leftie (Feb 10, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			You can find balls without ball finding glasses? ... don't think so!
		
Click to expand...

Have you never played with me (ooh missus) Alex.  I'm a super hero with x-ray vision .....


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 10, 2017)

I swapped to yellow balls this winter and saw a massive difference. You can see straight off the tee that the yellow balls almost glow compared to white. So much better. 150 yrds the difference is really clear


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 10, 2017)

Leftie said:



			Have you never played with me (ooh missus) Alex.  I'm a super hero with x-ray vision .....
		
Click to expand...


Lol, no clams about you swing though....


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2017)

i don't need glasses..... i have Baldrick


----------



## louise_a (Feb 10, 2017)

Coffey said:



			This line on the home page makes me laugh..

"The average golfer loses around three hundred golf balls per year"

What average golfer loses 300 golf balls a year?!?!

Click to expand...

The average golfer must play an awful lot and be pretty useless!

I haven't used the ones I got given since post #19


----------



## Leftie (Feb 10, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Lol, no clams about you swing though.... 

Click to expand...

OK.  So who have you been talking to ?????


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2017)

Leftie said:



			OK.  So who have you been talking to ?????

Click to expand...

Probably me. Swinging left handed has robbed you of 150 yards by my thinking.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2017)

jonny0987 said:



			I'm just interested to know..
		
Click to expand...

Probably 40-50 over a season. I have so many new balls sitting around the house from raffles, societies etc that I am not bothered and can easily replace them. Bottom line is this junk doesn't work


----------



## gmhubble (Feb 10, 2017)

I have a pair of callaway sunglasses that somehow make the fairways and greens 'greener' and the balls whiter 

Still can't find either though !!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 10, 2017)

I got a pair for Xmas (bought them myself) from my daughter. Used them a couple of times when it was sunny over the Xmas break and they did help in that they highlighted white items in the rough. Trouble is that we also have a lot of silver birch trees/leaves on our course.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 10, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Probably me. Swinging left handed has robbed you of 150 yards by my thinking.
		
Click to expand...

You're probably right Murph.  I was often overpowering the course right handed so the switch to L/H means that I'm now only driving 180/200 yds (on a _very_ good day) but do find some fairways instead of the cr@p behind the greens.

:ears:


----------



## Captainron (Feb 13, 2017)

Leftie said:



			You're probably right Murph.  I was often overpowering the course right handed so the switch to L/H means that I'm now only driving 180/200 yds (on a _very_ good day) but do find some fairways instead of the cr@p behind the greens.

:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Still long enough to beat me


----------



## rosecott (Feb 13, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Still long enough to beat me 

Click to expand...

Easy meat.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 13, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Still long enough to beat me 

Click to expand...

Come on Cam.  Don't do yourself down.  I've measured some of your drives at Gainsborough at over 300 yds *carry* from tee to where we know that they went into the bundu :ears:


----------

